# Sabotaging Marriage - Please Help



## inkling (Apr 28, 2011)

I feel like I'm sabotaging my marriage. I'm stressed out, having severe mood swings, and as a result I'm lashing out at my husband. He's a very good man. Every time this happens, he forgives soon, and doesn't hold it against me. And yet it keeps happening. Tonight, I was upset because he brought up some houses he wanted to look at, but wasn't receptive when I brought up a few; instead of just being a little ticked I full out blew up at him. It was extremely out of proportion. One thing led to the next, and I realized how often I've been doing this lately. I told him that I think I'm pushing him away because he deserves better than me. We went to bed separately and angrily and now I can't sleep. He'll be up for work in 5.5 hours, and I'll get up around the same time. I just hope maybe he'll talk to me.

I don't know if this is related, but I had ALOT of sugar at work...maybe my diet is affecting my mood


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

How old are you guys? How long have you been married? 

It sounds to me like you have some very strong resentment towards him. Maybe you feel like he ignores you or that he isnt really emotional there? Did something happen in the past?


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

inkling said:


> I feel like I'm sabotaging my marriage. I'm stressed out, having severe mood swings, and as a result I'm lashing out at my husband. He's a very good man. Every time this happens, he forgives soon, and doesn't hold it against me. And yet it keeps happening. Tonight, I was upset because he brought up some houses he wanted to look at, but wasn't receptive when I brought up a few; instead of just being a little ticked I full out blew up at him. It was extremely out of proportion. One thing led to the next, and I realized how often I've been doing this lately. I told him that I think I'm pushing him away because he deserves better than me. We went to bed separately and angrily and now I can't sleep. He'll be up for work in 5.5 hours, and I'll get up around the same time. I just hope maybe he'll talk to me.
> 
> I don't know if this is related, but I had ALOT of sugar at work...maybe my diet is affecting my mood


Have you talked to a professional about this? My STBX does this to me and trust me two things will happen. He will leave you or find another womena AND leave you. If you value your marriage talk to a therapist ASAP and get these issues addressed so you can move forward. Good luck.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

You need to stop pushing him away because trust me, he'll leave.

You need to seek help for your anxiety/trust issues, it is not something you can handle on your own. I had the same problem and my H took it for years and finally he said "no more" and left. You don't want that, do you?

Do it before it's too late. Do it for YOU.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MardiGrasMambo (Mar 5, 2011)

You measure hours in decimals? What are ya? A scientist or somethin? I'm just kidding...but, kinda leads me to my first question. Do you all laugh, joke, or play together? Are the good times really good and memorable or do you two not really share those? If not, then these instances may be analogous to a child being rebelious when they aren't getting what they want. Are you trying to communicale some other displeasure in a passive aggressive manner? 



inkling said:


> I feel like I'm sabotaging my marriage. I'm stressed out, having severe mood swings, and as a result I'm lashing out at my husband. He's a very good man. Every time this happens, he forgives soon, and doesn't hold it against me. And yet it keeps happening. Tonight, I was upset because he brought up some houses he wanted to look at, but wasn't receptive when I brought up a few; instead of just being a little ticked I full out blew up at him. It was extremely out of proportion. One thing led to the next, and I realized how often I've been doing this lately. I told him that I think I'm pushing him away because he deserves better than me. We went to bed separately and angrily and now I can't sleep. He'll be up for work in 5.5 hours, and I'll get up around the same time. I just hope maybe he'll talk to me.
> 
> I don't know if this is related, but I had ALOT of sugar at work...maybe my diet is affecting my mood


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

